
Is it possible to use SDL2_net with cocos2d-x? - vljee23
Is it possible to use SDL2_net with cocos2d-x?
======
strangecasts
I don't see why it shouldn't work? The SDL2_net docs state that you need to
set up SDL2 before using the library, but from the _chatd_ example it doesn't
seem to depend on any of the SDL subsystems - so you'd just include SDL2 and
call SDL_Init(0) before using the library.

